# FX Morph script



## kotori (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have written a script that lets one setup two sets of instrument effects in Kontakt and then morph between these using the modwheel (crossfades between each pair of effect parameters). It's very simple to setup: press the 'preset 1' button, configure your effects in Kontakt, press the 'preset 2' button, configure your other set of effects. Then morph between them using CC1.

I can be downloaded here: *FX Morph*






I was thinking, maybe this would be useful enough to people to merit a small payment (perhaps around $10 or something). At the same time it's fun to reach out to more people so I haven't decided yet whether to provide it at a cost or to make it free and accept voluntary donations. For this reason the current script preset is freely available but limited to 10 minutes' use at a time until I make a final decision.

Please let me know what you think. Btw. it's a K2 script so morphing of effect parameters that were added in K3 is not supported at this point.

Edit: http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/fxmorph/FXMorph_demo1.mp3 (demo mp3)

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Thonex (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Nils,

This looks very interesting. I'll give it a try in the coming week. I know that in some prior attempts I have made in doing FX send automation via scripting, I have encountered zipper noise on various inserts... I'm wondering if you have encountered this in your travels.

Cheers... and thanks for sharing.

T

p.s. I think a $10 fee is totally fair especially when people can try it out as a demo. (my opinion)


----------



## kotori (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Andrew,
You're right that some effect parameters can exhibit zipper noise when controlled directly. I added a note about this on the web page. It seems to me though that all filter parameters and all level parameters (like wet/dry, output, send levels) work without problems. Most parameters except depth, phase and color of certain effects seems to work well. The compressor doesn't seem to exhibit zipper noise unless it's used in Pro mode.

Btw. I made the trial mode less restrictive: if the script is loaded on an instrument now, it will work the five first times the instrument is loaded and expire the sixth time.
Frankly I had thought there'd be greater interest in this script. I'm not sure if the fact that few people have replied is related to the current trial limitations or to a lack of interest. 

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Thonex (Apr 13, 2008)

kotori @ Sun Apr 13 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> You're right that some effect parameters can exhibit zipper noise when controlled directly. I added a note about this on the web page. It seems to me though that all filter parameters and all level parameters (like wet/dry, output, send levels) work without problems. Most parameters except depth, phase and color of certain effects seems to work well. The compressor doesn't seem to exhibit zipper noise unless it's used in Pro mode.
> 
> Btw. I made the trial mode less restrictive: if the script is loaded on an instrument now, it will work the five first times the instrument is loaded and expire the sixth time.
> ...



Gain knobs on the limiter also exhibit zipper noise as far as I can remember.

I think the lack of response may be due to the lack of understanding what your script does. I doubt it's because of the pricing or trial limitations. Unless people "get it" (as in understand it) then it doesn't matter how great the script is... people will simply "walk by". This is my opinion of course.

Look forward to trying it out.

T.

By the way... I like the idea of a counter per number of times an on init is called. 8)


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi Nils,



> Frankly I had thought there'd be greater interest in this script



I know your feelings! It's the same with my vibrato scripts... and they are completely free (i too have a paypal link for donations, but frankly nobody ever donated!)...
I didn't understand this either. That's why i find it a little bit strange there is a lot of interest in a (imo) expensive Soniccouture plugin pack (where most scripts are not very complicated to write).

You are working on a lot of commercial KSP projects lately (and so do i), so there isn't as much time as there was in the early scripting days. So i really have to think twice what i spend my spare time on. I have a lot of ideas i for cool scripts. But with no response at all (but a constantly rising download counter!) it's little fun...

Benjamin

Edit: It's not all about the money...buuut: i have more than 1500 downloads on UltraVib and UltraTrem...and no single email or donation at all...


----------



## José Herring (Apr 13, 2008)

It's the same thing that happen to me back in the mp3.com days. My philosophy was back then that people would buy it if they liked it. So I offered all my downloads for free. My entire CD.

I rose to #2 on the crossover charts with no marketing effort. I beat out the most well know artist including 3 songs by Charlotte Church. I was moving up on the #1 spot until her marketing team just clobbered me.

In all that time I got fan mail, I had dl in the thousands. NOT ONE FUCKING PERSON PAID A DIME!!!. I would respond to the fan mail and say if you liked the tracks then pay for them. Nobody did.

I think that if you release things yourself you're just some guy. But if you spend thousands on marketing all of the sudden you have credibility. 

I don't get it but that's what it is.

btw, Kotori I'll try your script and if I can use it I'll gladly donate.

Jose


----------



## Bo Clausen (Apr 13, 2008)

Hej Nils

I've just tried your FX Morph Script - and WOW, this is indeed a very great little Script. =o 

What is important to understand is, that you (the user) can load 8 different FX's and then Morph between 2 completly different Presets of these 8 FX's. This can give you very interesting and inspiering morphings. 8) 

Two small things :

1. On the "3x2 Versatile" Filter, the two first Knobs is not working/remembered 
(Cutoff and Reso 1 )

2. It would be nice, if the user could freely select what CC# should control the
Morphing Knob.

Hilsen
Bo

Ps: I think 9,95 $ is a fair price. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Thonex (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah... I have a ton of scripts that I have written over the years that I use on a daily basis... especially for orchestral type stuff... I even wrote a suite of scripts that let remote K2 machine lock to a host DAWs tempo instantly (it's just running in the background and it's totally invisible). I thought about making it available for commercial release, but quite honestly, the effort I'd have to put in to writing the documentation, making it bullet proof, including instructions on how to set it up on Cubase, Logic, Sonar, Pro Tools etc.... just didn't seem worth it. 

My view on scripts is that their perceived values are dramatically increased if they are coupled with a great library. If they are given away, or made as donation ware, then the value of the intellectual property is diminished. I'm not saying I agree with this construct, but this is my take on this whole thing.

So.... if I write a scipt that I think others can use "as-is" with no fuss... and it is not sample or performance specific, then I'm likely to release it to the public. Unfortunately, almost every script I write is not generic, it is to be used in a certain fashion to manipulate a specific set of samples.

T

P.S. This is why we are so uniquely fortunate to have Big Bob in our midsts... contributing his amazing scripts with no intention of personal gain... because he's retired and comfortable ("blessed with abundance" is how he put it... if I recall).... as well as you too Nils o-[][]-o


----------



## kotori (Apr 14, 2008)

After some consideration I decided to make the script available for free. If anyone finds it useful I welcome donations (link available on the web page). It being a script I don't expect too much, so I'm very glad even for small donations like $5 - $10 or so.
*Download link*

Simpler explanation of how the script is used:
You set some Instrument Effect settings that correspond to mod-wheel at minimum and then some other settings that correspond to mod-wheel at max. If you then move the mod-wheel the script will automatically give you everything in between those two settings. Below is an illustration which shows how the modwheel morphs between a pair of fx settings as the value goes from 0 to 127. If you load multiple effects you can morph them all at the same time.





@Bo:
Hej! I'm glad that you like the script.  
Thanks for reporting those two things. I have fixed the 3x2 parameter and added a CC# setting now.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## gmet (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Nils - another great script!

I can't wait to try it, however, I think I am confused!
How does one set up an FX preset - sorry if it's an obvious question

Justin


----------



## kotori (Apr 14, 2008)

Justin M @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> How does one set up an FX preset - sorry if it's an obvious question


Hi Justin,
First of all, please note that the script only deals with Instrument Insert FX. Here's a concrete example:

Load an EQ as an Instrument Insert Effect
Press the FX Preset 1 script button
Make some EQ settings by dialing the knobs (in the normal Kontakt user interface)
Press the FX Preset 2 script button
Make some other EQ settings on the same Instrument Insert Effect by dialing the EQ knobs.
Now move the mod-wheel up and down and watch how you can seamlessly go back and forth between the two EQ settings.
Hope that helps. Please ask again if anything is unclear.

- Nils


----------



## mmosc (Apr 14, 2008)

Nils,

Good luck with your script, wishing you many donations


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 15, 2008)

Nils,

I think you need to promote a script for sale in the same way a sample library has to be promoted - with audio demos. Make a few demos so people can actually hear what they could do with it.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 15, 2008)

Hans Adamson @ Tue Apr 15 said:


> Nils,
> 
> I think you need to promote a script for sale in the same way a sample library has to be promoted - with audio demos. Make a few demos so people can actually hear what they could do with it.



Very very good advice.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree... Which leads me to the question i was going to ask: What can i do with this? :lol: 

Seriously, can i improve my orchestral library with this? I'm personally not interested in FX.. Could this be use to simulate something like DEF in GIGA? I'm just trying to figure out how i could use it with strings , brass etc.. I don't have much time to play with this right now, unfortunately! But it sounds like a cool idea


----------



## sevaels (Apr 15, 2008)

Some quick advice about marketing for this:

http://www.dogsonacid.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=4

This is a web forum based around drum & bass and electronic music. Back in the days of hardware samplers EMU's used to have morphing filters called Zplane filters. They are SICK sounding on most anything but especially basslines (hence D&B). It's a legendary effect and is HIGHLY sought after in the digital realm.

Some people have made some great emulations such as FSR (resides in Reaktor) but to my knowledge no one came up with a solution for Kontakt. I would market it there as a sort of Zplane emulator and if you want to be really business savvy you could do a bit of research into Zplane curves and create preset morphs that match the old EMU's (Manual maybe?). I assure you if you did this it would sell well. Searching 'Zplane' there is like trying to find a sample library vs battle here....pretty much an endless amount of hits.

Just trying to help.

If you need any more design info or places to market i'll be glad to give you a hand.

Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## kotori (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Thanks a lot for the advice. Much appreciated. The problem is that I have more confidence in my script programming than in my filter programming skills :oops:.

But for what it's worth here is a demo mp3:
:arrow: http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/fxmorph/FXMorph_demo1.mp3

Basically I configured the effect preset at the start of the demo and the preset at the end and then used the script to create the gradual transition between. Btw. morphing is here just a fancy word for a linear crossfade between each pair of effect parameters.



Fernando Warez @ Tue Apr 15 said:


> I agree... Which leads me to the question i was going to ask: What can i do with this? :lol:


I hope I have answered what you can do technically (morph between two effect setups). Regarding possible use cases I guess it's up to you and what you can come up with. :wink:
Everything you can do with the script you can also do without it by automation, but it would be very complex to do it the manual way without scripting.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 16, 2008)

I wonder if two instances of this script could be used to emulate a Leslie cabinet, using one for the top horn speakers and one for the bottom bass speakers?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 16, 2008)

> kotori @ Wed Apr 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...



Glad to see I'm not the only one who doesn't trust his ears. :wink: 




> I hope I have answered what you can do technically (morph between two effect setups). Regarding possible use cases I guess it's up to you and what you can come up with. :wink:
> 
> 
> > That's what i thought. I admit i was kind of pushing it by asking, considering it free but i was curious... I'll try it as soon as i fin the time.
> ...


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 16, 2008)

Hans Adamson @ Wed Apr 16 said:


> I wonder if two instances of this script could be used to emulate a Leslie cabinet, using one for the top horn speakers and one for the bottom bass speakers?



FWIW, there a new effect in K3 called cabinet. It seem to work pretty well.


----------



## StrangeCat (Apr 18, 2008)

we really have to wear to many hats! Marketing I can't stand it but won't can you do.
First let's look at what Sonic Couture did:
They Used a bunch of the scripts and created a bunch of Synth instruments and FX and put into a neat package that you can either download or get the box dvd. They understood that they probably wouldn't be able to just sell some K2 scripts. 

They also have made a name for themselves now so selling isn't to much of problem since they can just send out a email to all on there list and post in forums. There webiste also has some nice demos of the said scripts.

Jose you could take your cd and send songs to Taxi.com get on Cdbaby.com make up flyers, make up banners on your email, contact all studios you have worked for etc etc etc.Mp3.com wow long ago ! 


Feel your pain guys I have Japanese cd coming out and I'll have to use all my Marketing know how to promote it^_-

I used to be on DogsonAcid when I was learning DnB styles.
Someone on there figured out using K2 filters how to do Zplane style filters in K2
I am pretty sure I still have the PDF file along with gigs of sampels I have gotten off of that site and more breaks then I know what to do with! 

I really advice reading CDbaby.com's advice on Marketing a cd too! Great stuff!

ok Back on topic.

How would you market you scripts Kotori? First you would change your webpage completely also you would put your scripts into a neat package with some awesome 
one sentence explanation for your scritps(one sentence that sells them) then you would sell this package for say I don't know 20 dollars 50 dollars?
show demos of what the scripts are how they can help composers and synth programers. Send out to forums and other people.
Tons of shit you can do^_- 
Good Luck!
StrangeCat


----------



## StrangeCat (Apr 18, 2008)

oh yea your morphing script is Cool Kotori but I own Kore 2 and can morph anything into well anything. and beyond...
still I am sure tons would find that script usefull! 

Later Gents


----------



## Bo Clausen (Apr 21, 2008)

kotori @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> @Bo:
> Hej! I'm glad that you like the script.
> Thanks for reporting those two things. I have fixed the 3x2 parameter and added a CC# setting now.



Hej Nils

Sorry for the late responce - I've been away from home.

Thanks a lot for the fix and the added CC# setting /\~O 

I've just made a small donation - not only to this lovely script, but also to your great scripting Editor. o-[][]-o 

Best regards
Bo


----------



## kotori (Apr 21, 2008)

Hej Bo, 
Mange tak för det! I really appreciate it. :D 
Just let me know if you have any further suggestions or feature requests.

Best regards,
Nils


----------

